# Stiratura



## Indrid Cold

Ciao tutti;
Je suis en train de traduire un constat d'état relatif à un tableau ancien qui a été transposé d'un support en bois vers un support en toile, et je bute sur la signification, dans ce contexte, du mot *stiratura* (repassage)...

Voici la phrase : _Il cretto é stato in parte schiacciato durante la *stiratura* del trasporto dando luogo a una fitta ragnatela di linee bianche anch’esse ritoccate._ 
Donc : La craquelure a été partiellement aplatie lors de la/ou du...

_Repassage_ fonctionne avec la notion _d'aplatir, _mais c'est la suite qui me fait douter : _le repassage du transport donnant lieu à._.. ? Quelque chose m'échappe.

Un ou une des honorables membres aurait-il/elle un avis éclairé ?

Indrid Cold


----------



## matoupaschat

Ciao Indrid Cold,
Il date de quand ton texte ? On dirait qu'il s'agit d'un processus de report/d'application à chaud, mais...? 
Ah oui, et il trasporto doit être le transfert => pendant le report (à chaud) du transfert. Je n'ai guère le temps de chercher si le mot transfert est bien utilisé dans ce sens, le TLFi ne connaît évidemment pas, mais ce doit être trop moderne pour lui


----------



## Indrid Cold

Ciao Matoupaschat;
Je n'en ai aucune idée. On me l'a communiqué hier soir; c'est à priori urgent, et l'extrait que je viens d'envoyer sur le forum fait partie d'un constat de l'état actuel de l'oeuvre dans le cadre d'une _proposition_ d'intervento di restauro. En lisant le texte, j'ai l'impression qu'au moins deux auteurs y ont participé, mais je n'en sais pas plus. Tu as très probablement raison lorsque tu suggère un _processus de report/d'application à chaud_, mais c'est l'enchaînement que je ne comprend pas : *stiratura*_ *del trasporto*_


----------



## Indrid Cold

Le *trasporto* est effectivement la *transposition* (du bois à la toile); cela voudrait donc dire, comme tu le souligne, le report du transfert… Mais c'est de l'italien archaïque, non ? Dans le sens où c'est un peu alambiqué, non ? C'est pour ça que tu demandais de quand datait le texte ?
Comunque, grazie tanto; è più chiaro adesso.

Indrid


----------



## matoupaschat

Non, je demandais la date parce que je pensais que c'était d'époque récente. Je ne m'y connais pas spécialement en restauration d'oeuvres d'art et je ne sais pas si anciennement on s'amusait à décoller des fresques (ou autres) pour aller les recoller ailleurs 
Si tu as encore besoin, je peux continuer à chercher après 14 h.


----------



## Indrid Cold

Oui, le texte est récent. Et la technique de décoller des fresques - mais surtout des tableaux - de leur support en plâtre ou, dans ce cas précis, en bois (su tavola) existe depuis pas mal de temps. Elle est pratiquée lorsque le support original se dégrade au point de détruire l'oeuvre qui est dessus. Dans le cas précis de ma traduction, c'est une oeuvre de la Renaissance dont le support en bois a été graduellement dévoré par des insectes xylophages au cours des siècles.


----------



## matoupaschat

J'entendais la peinture décollée de son support original en la fixant provisoirement sur un support, l'ensemble des deux formant le transfert, qui est ensuite appliqué sur la surface définitive et recollé par "repassage", donc je suppose appication de chaleur pour ramollir la colle du transfert et collage définitif au nouveau support...
Ouf, James, deux aspirines et un whisky, svp .


----------

